# Vacation Internationale & RCI issues



## dreamin (Jul 30, 2013)

My Aviawest Points ownership was transferred to VI.  Although I already have an existing RCI points and weeks membership from my other Points resort, RCI informed me today that I need to pay a separate membership fee for my VI resort.  I didn't understand this when I agreed to transfer to VI.  I thought the 2 resorts would merge under one RCI membership and that was why I had to provide VI with my membership number.  So many fees!!

What makes matters worse is that I cannot access RCI through my VI account.  I have made numerous calls to both RCI and VI and they blame each other.  And when I tell them that is unacceptable, they blame my computer!  An RCI supervisor tweaked my RCI account again today and said to wait 24 hours before I tried to access my account.  The only way I can reserve anything is to phone VI and I prefer to do my transactions online.  The RCI site starts to load and then I get a "system error" message with instructions to return to my home page with VI.  Very frustrating especially when all my useable Points are in my VI account.

Any other VI owners with these issues?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2013)

With some RCI Accts., you have an RCI Acct. as part of your resort membership.  With others, you have to set it up and pay for it yourself.  

When you own both types, they almost never let you merge the two types of resorts into the membership Acct., because your membership only pays for, and includes in-system resorts.


----------



## dreamin (Jul 31, 2013)

My resort membership does NOT pay for my RCI account.  I pay RCI for my existing account (it's optional if I don't plan on using my week at my resort) and with VI an RCI account is also optional.  So if I am interested in using my VI points outside of the VI club, I have to set up a 2nd account with RCI and pay a 2nd account fee.  Or am I misunderstanding what you were trying to explain?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 31, 2013)

dreamin said:


> My resort membership does NOT pay for my RCI account.  I pay RCI for my existing account (it's optional if I don't plan on using my week at my resort) and with VI an RCI account is also optional.  So if I am interested in using my VI points outside of the VI club, I have to set up a 2nd account with RCI and pay a 2nd account fee.  Or am I misunderstanding what you were trying to explain?


NO  That is not normal.

You can't add other resorts to a RCI membership/ account when the account is a "corporate account" (like the ones that come with Hilton Grand Vacations)  BUT  If you have an individual RCI account you can normally put any resorts into it that are also setup for individual RCI accounts.


----------



## dreamin (Aug 10, 2013)

*Problem resolved*

I finally insisted on speaking to a VI supervisor who confirmed that it was my responsibility to pay for an RCI membership if I wanted it.  They don't have a corporate contract with RCI and the VI point system is not the same value as RCI points (1 VI point = 420 RCI points).  So I now have 2 RCI Points accounts and have to pay for both memberships. 

As for the website problems, the VI Supervisor did a conference call to the RCI IT department.   For the past few days I have been working with Lori, who has been top-notch.  She tried different fixes, sought help from her Supervisor, phoned me every day, and finally fixed the computer glitch!  I was very impressed.  Since my RCI membership expired August 1st, I asked if I could get a one year free membership extension since I had been unable to access the website for the full year.  She emailed Accounting and they approved my request!  I was very pleased with the service I got from Lori and RCI.


----------

